# I need help sexing Vinegaroons



## Eclipse (Oct 24, 2011)

I just got a big Vinegaroon and I'm wondering how to distinguish the male and females. I seen pictures but I still can't really tell the difference..... I'm fairly new to these guys but they're awesome and I'm getting a headache trying to tell the difference between them online. Also how can I tell if they are fully mature? I have 1 newborn that has red claws and a white tail but this one is fully black, I'll post pictures asap once I find some batteries.

---------- Post added 10-24-2011 at 11:10 AM ----------

2 pics of the same vinegaroon. Its been doing more wandering than eating, at least its active. :]


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 24, 2011)

How big is this vinny?  I'd say female but if it's not adult....it's difficult to tell.


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 24, 2011)

Its body is about 2" I'm beginning to think that its a mature male because its thin, refusing to eat, hasn't attempted to hide or burrow and its just non-stop wandering. 

Can anybody tell the difference between a juvie and a full grown adult?


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 24, 2011)

Eclipse said:


> Its body is about 2" I'm beginning to think that its a mature male because its thin, refusing to eat, hasn't attempted to hide or burrow and its just non-stop wandering.
> 
> Can anybody tell the difference between a juvie and a full grown adult?


It really comes down to size.  With a 2 inch body length, I would suspect yours is full grown.  It looks female...but a pic of the underside would be awesome...


----------



## PIaf94 (Oct 24, 2011)

Is that Mastigoproctus giganteus?
Or an Asian species?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 25, 2011)

M. giganteus.
It finally ate something today so I'm gonna let it eat and I'll get pics of the bottom asap. I've been doing more research and it's looking more like you were right GiantVinegaroon, it does look more female.
I'm comparing her to this picture http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=14607&c=6


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't get a good picture of the bottom, the camera I have dies out within 3 minutes if I don't use a branded rechargable battery...
Anyways I have a question assuming its a female. Ever since I got it, its been wandering non stop day and night and only stopped to eat once unlike my juvies which never know when to stop eating. Is this a sign its ready to breed?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks female to me, too.

From Jeremy Huff:

"The spines on the trochanter of the pedipalps are reduced in males. Also the apophysis that comes off the patella of the pedipalps is more slender in males and usually has non of the serrated edge on the external edge like you see on the internal edge. Once you have a female, these characters are very easy to see and differentiate."


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks guys I guess I have a female, does anyone know why she won't stop wandering though? I'm getting worried, the last time I had anything this active without eating it died haha(this is no laughing matter)


and I'm still trying to translate this into english haha I'm reading about its anatomy right now trying to figure this out >_<


zonbonzovi said:


> The spines on the trochanter of the pedipalps are reduced in males. Also the apophysis that comes off the patella of the pedipalps is more slender in males and usually has non of the serrated edge on the external edge like you see on the internal edge.


----------

